# Tail fell off!



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2010)

Please help. I do not own horses but a friend of mine does. She is so shaken up by this incident she has asked me to find out some opinions on how to care for this poor animal.

My friend's horse is named Teddy Bear. Teddy's tail was groomed by a novice and the person put a rubber band around the tail. My friend did not realize it was on the bone. Consequently, the tail and bone has now fallen off. All that is left is a stub. No hair, no skin. You can see the bone and tendons. It is infected and my friend is trying to figure out how to care for this nub that looks very phallic. It is moist and infected. She has been told to use Vitafil? on the nub to help regenerate the skin. She has tried a dry dressing but it almost seemed to make it worse.

Has anyone had a similar problem? Does anyone have any advice or questions? Please help. This poor creature has gone through enough. My friend feels so bad about all of this and feels like it is her fault. I want to help because she can't bring herself to look into any of this for fear of bad news. Anything would be helpful and I will be sure to promptly pass on any information to her.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

If this is true, and to me it seems far fetched, that person should not be owning a horse. For a tail to die like that, it would take weeks and weeks.

If this is true, that horse needs antibiotics so it does not get an infection in it's bone.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Well an obvious step would to consult a vet. Not wanting to look up info for fear of bad news can only end badly! 

My first reaction would be to keep it clean and dress it to avoid further infection. A post on here used natural dressings to promote skin growth but that will require lots of research and possibly a vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

If this has one speck of truth to it, the vet needs to be called _yesterday_. Anyone who would leave an injury like that should be ashamed.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Uhm... Wow! I would have a vet look at it... Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2010)

I am sorry. I might not have all the information because when my friend was telling me about this she got so emotional.

I know that it sounded a little far-fetched to me as well. She said that she did consult a vet about all of this but did not like the idea of maggots to treat the infection.

She and I were just looking for any advice about dressing or not dressing the nub. I was thinking maybe there might have been an underlying infection in the bones that was maybe aggravated by the tight rubber-band.

Any products or information on the care would be helpful. Thanks for your fast responses!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Ophelia said:


> she can't bring herself to look into any of this for fear of bad news.


She can't call a vet because she doesn't want to hear bad news? Seriously? Worse news would be tissue going necrotic, or the horse getting a serious infection from an open wound?

*Get a vet out. Now. Faster than now.* We can't treat this over the internet. By the description, it sounds infected, and what's more is that you can't even give us a proper description.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

...
What?

If this is actually true, you need to be working with your vet to treat any infection as well as keeping the area clean. 

Something tells me this is a troll though.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

? Huh? This makes no sense. And even if this did happen and a vet really was called, what's with the maggots? They don't cure infection and you are sayin there is infection in the bone. If that is also true the horse is in serious need of serious care. Bone infection goes to the marrow which goes to all of the horse and it dies. Simple. Tell her to grow up and get the vet. Wow. Shocking what some will do for attention.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I would really like to know how your friend did not notice that the tail was in pain.... I am willing to be the horse would not let her walk around its hind end and most likely gave a fit when picking the back hooves..... pain radiates..... your friend should be ashamed- I watched a barn owner tie off a male cats testicles and that took nearly four weeks for them to fall off.... no way your friend had no idea.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Vet...vet...vet.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

How the heck did anyone get a rubber band around the horse's tail in the first place? This completely defies logic - the rubber band would have to have been pretty big and stout to stretch enough to go around the horse's tail, and I don't think the horse would stand for the type of tugging and yanking required to put a rubber band on the tail - let alone by a novice.

I'm thinking troll as well. Ophelia, _if_ you are being honest with us, I fear that someone is being less than honest with you...


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

...A vet advised her to use maggots?
I'm tempted to squeal out "You's trollin'!!!" but who knows if anyone would get the reference.

If, by a stretch, this is a real situation, and your friend isn't calling out another vet to get this horse on antibiotics and proper treatment, she probably needs a good smacking. No half-decent horse owner would try to treat something like this themself.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah, I didn't get the maggot thing either.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually...

I know someone that had an arab that put their tail in a tail bag. They were new horse owners and did not know that the tail bag get's tied below the tail bone. The tied it onto the actual tail bone. They tied it tight so it wouldn't come off. It was not on their for weeks. But it was on for long enough to kill the tail. This is an arab with no tail. They little girl that owns it loves the horse and takes excellent care of it, they made a mistake and lost their horses tail over it.

A vet needs to be called in order to provide some antibiotics and directions on care. But it does happen. I've seen it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wasn't there a post similar to this a while back that was real? The gal even posted photos. I think it had to do with a tail wrap that was too tight or something like that?

But yes, if this is correct, PLEASE just get a vet out. It could turn out to be a serious infection. A horse can live without a tail, but it might not if there is an infection and it spreads. :-(


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Actually...
> 
> I know someone that had an arab that put their tail in a tail bag. They were new horse owners and did not know that the tail bag get's tied below the tail bone. The tied it onto the actual tail bone. They tied it tight so it wouldn't come off. It was not on their for weeks. But it was on for long enough to kill the tail. This is an arab with no tail. They little girl that owns it loves the horse and takes excellent care of it, they made a mistake and lost their horses tail over it.
> 
> A vet needs to be called in order to provide some antibiotics and directions on care. But it does happen. I've seen it.


I'm not denying that it can't happen. I know very well that it can happen, but that there is bone and tendon showing and it looks infected means that they needed a vet out yesterday, if not sooner.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Agreed...a vet needs to be called asap...they may have to do surgery on the stub in order to fully close up the open end. I would highly recommend clipping all the hair right around the wound site, as that will be a major infection grabber (all that hair getting caught around the open end)...

And I agree...this would have taken a while to actually come to the point where it did; he would have had MAJOR swelling, probably would have had a matted tail, due to blood, and other fluids seeping through the banded site...it just could not have NOT been noticed, unless the owner left for several weeks, and came back to the animal like that. If it was a simple banding band, I beleive the process would have taken longer, due to the band's smaller size, and less surface area to kill as quickly. If we're talking a huge mail package type band, I could see the swelling taking place in a matter of hours...

However, that said, the tail wouldn't have fallen off in a matter of days...it takes a while for the tissue, and especially the bone, once dead, to fully release and fall off.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Get the VET!!!

Yes it is quite easy to kill off a tail. a Tail bandage applied too tight and left for an hour can kill it off. A tail bandage put on when the tail is wet will end up as too tight! when I was alot younger I made this mistake, luckily my mum noticed after about 30 mins but it was long enough that the pony now has bald patches on his tail where the hair died entirely.

Maggots is actualy a viable treatment if the tissue is necrotic. It is used in human medicine as well. Maggots do not eat live flesh, they only eat dead flesh so dressings containing maggots are applied to the area, the maggots clean up and eat all the dead or infected flesh, they get rid of the bacteria and they promote the growth of healthy tissue. Makes cleaning a wound very easy.

Maggot therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just like Leaches are used to draw blood into dieing tissue or reattached limbs!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

However, with the maggot thing...that is not something that the 'average' horse owner would even want to attempt on their own...there are so many factors to using a treatment like that; it's not like slapping an ointment or a spray on a wound...you'd have to know how to go about it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Mom2pirde, Its not actualy that difficult, there is a special dressing with the maggots inside, you attach it to the wound and leave it alone for a few days unless it starts smelling more then usual.

I've seen them used on people loads, we have care home and on the residents who have MRSA and obtain pressure sores they are the easiest way to sort out the sore. Its non invasive, gets good results and doesnt react with other medications. They are prescription only so the vet has to have seen the horse (or in the case of people, the doctor and the district nurse), but other then that it is not that different to changing normal dressings. I've even had a maggot dressing on my arm as well, result of a nasty fall from a horse, the wound got infected and the maggots sorted it.

I do agree however that the vet should have been called ages ago!!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:clap:

Thanks for the good laugh OP! That is the funniest, most ridiculous story I have read in a long time....


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :clap:
> 
> Thanks for the good laugh OP! That is the funniest, most ridiculous story I have read in a long time....


How, in any way shape or form, is this funny?

This is a previous thread that shows this is NOT impossible...
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-send-your-positive-thoughts-my-52795/page5/

And until there is evidence this is a false post, I will treat it like it's true. I send out my regards to the owner, and hope for a speedy recovery on the horse's part... No need to reinforce the "get a vet out now" thing.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I think a lot of us get upset that someone could do something so stupid as this. Isn't there a thread here that says "I made a mistake"? We all do dumb stuff and especially new horse owners trying to learn as they go. It was a horrible mistake if its true. I don't know where these people are from and why a vet didn't get some antibiotics to this animal but who knows. The person that owns the horse needs to ask the vet to come and look at the wound and give antibiotics. If the vet doesn't, he is very neglegent and can be held liable. Putting maggots on the wound will only be effective for the flesh not the bone and not the infection traveling in the bone. Do realize that without proper care this horse could die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Snookeys said:


> How, in any way shape or form, is this funny?


Because it's not true. The OP just joined, has two posts, and has presented a ridiculous story. It is funny because these silly people think we'll fall for it, and so many do... I don't believe this story for a second.

And if it is true, the owner of the horse should be arrested and taken to court for neglegence and have the horse taken from her. As someone else said, it takes weeks for a rubber band to kill off a body part, and the horse would have shown signs of discomfort right away. If this is true, the person should be ashamed that she allowed it to happen. I have utmost sympothy for any horse in pain, but absolutely NONE for people who cause or allow it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It does not take weeks. If its a tight band then it will take a matter of hours for the tail to die. The tail will look fine untill it drops off a few days later.

I managed to nearly kill off a tail with a too tight tail bandage (tail bandage put on a wet tail), unfortunatly I did kill off the hair in patches. the bandage was only on for 30mins.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do not know if the OP is a troll or not. But all you people who are saying this story is far fetched, etc need to listen to Faye and Farmpony!

It is pretty darn easy to lose your horses tail by making simple mistakes!

Not a far fetched crazy thing at all. Look at Snookey's link, one of our very own had the same problem. (And her pony is doing fine with his new cute short tail. Hmmm, we need cute short tail pony butt photos I think.)

It is one of the more simple tragic type mistakes to make, actually. So saying the horse owner should not own a horse and such is just ridiculous.


I agree that I can not imagine the average horse owner doing maggot treatments. That aside, maggots are a proven wonderful way to remove narcotic tissue with out damaging the healthy tissue.


The bottom line is, the horse needs to be seen by a vet to determine the best course of action to lessen the horses discomfort and best help healing.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

This has happened recently to another one of our readers http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-send-your-positive-thoughts-my-52795/ Details her story and what she did.

We also have a pony at our stable that her young owner accidentally did this too as she did not know better...she was just making her pony pretty with braids and well...now her pretty pony has no tail. Like any tissue in the body, if you cut off the blood circulation, the tissue dies...dead tissue will eventually fall away from the body. We see it every day in humans..no we don't have tails, but when our arteries clog, then our heart tissues don't get the blood supply they need and they start to die off...it's called a heart attack. 

I do agree, you need to get a vet out asap as you don't want to take it lightly if it's infected.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

You know what, if you have nothing constructive or helpful to say just shut up. You think she's a troll, fine, let us be trolled then, as you can see we don't mind. Who cares how many posts the OP has? What is this, Cosa Nostra? It's a freaking open public forum for God's sake.

Such rude cocky replies some you guys can pull off sometimes :-(

For the tail: probably antibiotics, antihistaminics, local disinfectant and some analgesics would help.

I never heard of a horse to lose it's tail but I have heard of a cat loosing hers after some kids tied some empty metallic cans very tight on a rope, and the rope on her tail. 
Pretty much anything deprived of blood circulation will eventually rot and fall off.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> This has happened recently to another one of our readers http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-send-your-positive-thoughts-my-52795/ Details her story and what she did.


I beat ya to it ;]

luvs2ride, that seems a little extreme. It's not purposeful negligence. It was already stated she sought veterinary help. There are so many things we don't know about her, and to jump to conclusions is not going to help anything. This thread alone is evidence she is seeking help. She's a newbie to horses and we should take this opportunity to answer the questions she asked and enlighten her. To say she deserves to go to prison is just ... unnecessary, for lack of a better word.

If you don't believe it, and think it's "hilarious", don't post. Stay out of it and let us "gullible" people take the bait and educate someone who was potentially just joking with us. If they were, big deal. They learned some stuff. If this is genuine, we may have been a big help.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> This has happened recently to another one of our readers http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-send-your-positive-thoughts-my-52795/ Details her story and what she did.


I beat ya to it ;]

luvs2ride, that seems a little extreme. It's not purposeful negligence. It was already stated she sought veterinary help. There are so many things we don't know about her, and jumping to conclusions is not going to help anything. This thread alone is evidence she is seeking help. She's a newbie to horses and we should take this opportunity to answer the questions she asked and enlighten her. To say she deserves to go to prison is just ... unnecessary, for lack of a better word.

If you don't believe it, and think it's "hilarious", don't post. Stay out of it and let us "gullible" people take the bait and educate someone who was potentially just joking with us. If they were, big deal. They learned some stuff. If this is genuine, we may have been a big help.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Actually...
> 
> I know someone that had an arab that put their tail in a tail bag. They were new horse owners and did not know that the tail bag get's tied below the tail bone. The tied it onto the actual tail bone. They tied it tight so it wouldn't come off. It was not on their for weeks. But it was on for long enough to kill the tail. This is an arab with no tail. They little girl that owns it loves the horse and takes excellent care of it, they made a mistake and lost their horses tail over it.
> 
> A vet needs to be called in order to provide some antibiotics and directions on care. But it does happen. I've seen it.


Yes this could happen in a short time. Someone else on here wrapped a tail to prevent itching and the tail fell off. This sounds like death is imminent with out treatment as the infection is in the bone it may be too late.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> And if it is true, the owner of the horse should be arrested and taken to court for neglegence and have the horse taken from her. As someone else said, it takes weeks for a rubber band to kill off a body part, and the horse would have shown signs of discomfort right away. If this is true, the person should be ashamed that she allowed it to happen. I have utmost sympothy for any horse in pain, but absolutely NONE for people who cause or allow it.


I sure hope you never accidentally do something stupid that causes an injury to any animal you ever own.

What is described in the OPs post happens. More often than you obviously realize. It is not something any where near malicious.

And no, cutting off the blood flow does not take weeks to kill the tissue. Once dead, how long it takes to fall off depends on lots. Think about a tail, it is heavily burdened by hair and the bone is weighty. Once the connecting tissue is dead it does not take long for the weight of the tail, with the help of that amazing thing called gravity, to fall right off.

Edit to add: I played with google and what I read basically as little as 20 minutes can cause irreversible damage.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My heart goes out to the horse. Please - to the OP - get a vet out there ASAP, even if it isn't your horse, you must contact a vet. Because YOU KNOW about the situation, not doing something for the horses wellbeing makes you just as bad as the owner, due to her not wanting to call a vet.

It is as easy as 1,2,3 - talk to your parents, get permission, call the vet, get a vet out there as soon as possible.

If your parents say no, then have them talk to your friends parents - step up and do something for the horse! Please! *only assuming that you are younger*

My heart goes out to the horse, 100% here.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> How, in any way shape or form, is this funny?
> 
> This is a previous thread that shows this is NOT impossible...
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-send-your-positive-thoughts-my-52795/page5/





Cinnys Whinny said:


> This has happened recently to another one of our readers http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-send-your-positive-thoughts-my-52795/ Details her story and what she did.


Yep, that's me. Believe me when I say I still kick myself.

Nippa was seen by a vet ASAP and immediately put on a long course of antibiotics. His stump was cleaned with betadine regularly until it was fully healed over. 

Please make sure this pony is seen by a vet. If that infection gets in to the bone, pony is in some serious trouble. This was our main concern with Nippa. 

As far as maintenance goes, once he is healed, fly spray is pony's new best friend. As are fly sheets. 


As a side note, I take great offense to statements saying someone who makes a mistake like mine should be "arrested" or not allowed to own horses, etc. I made a stupid mistake with my pony, I did everything in my power to fix it as best as I could, he is perfectly happy, healthy and pampered now, even without his tail thank you very much.




Alwaysbehind said:


> Not a far fetched crazy thing at all. Look at Snookey's link, one of our very own had the same problem. (And her pony is doing fine with his new cute short tail. Hmmm, we need cute short tail pony butt photos I think.)


Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Love that cute pony butt! Thank you! I was long over due for my fix of cuteness.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Love that cute pony butt! Thank you! I was long over due for my fix of cuteness.


Nippa is happy to oblige


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I know this is off topic of the OP but I must say Howclever, he is looking good. He lost his sausage roll look nicely.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I know this is off topic of the OP but I must say Howclever, he is looking good. He lost his sausage roll look nicely.


Thanks Alwaysbehind. He has been on a strict diet. Now that he is shedding out for summer the difference is becoming more obvious.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I refrained from posting how cute that pony is with or without a tail because I thought it might be offensive but....I just cant help myself....

*sqeeeee* he is SOOOOOO adorable! Is that the same *ahem* chunky pony from a few months ago?!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't it amazing, Cori, he looks so wonderful!!!!

Love his mini draft butt......

I just want to hug him!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I refrained from posting how cute that pony is with or without a tail because I thought it might be offensive but....I just cant help myself....
> 
> *sqeeeee* he is SOOOOOO adorable! Is that the same *ahem* chunky pony from a few months ago?!


Certainly is. He doesn't have fat rolls anymore


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Because it's not true. The OP just joined, has two posts, and has presented a ridiculous story. It is funny because these silly people think we'll fall for it, and so many do... I don't believe this story for a second.
> 
> And if it is true, the owner of the horse should be arrested and taken to court for neglegence and have the horse taken from her. As someone else said, it takes weeks for a rubber band to kill off a body part, and the horse would have shown signs of discomfort right away. If this is true, the person should be ashamed that she allowed it to happen. I have utmost sympothy for any horse in pain, but absolutely NONE for people who cause or allow it.


First of all, arrested? Really? For making a mistake? I have a mare that is permanently lame because I left a pile of left over siding next to the barn, outside the horses turnout area, not where they live. Should I be arrested?

Also, many first time posters join this forum because they have a problem of some sort. It's how I found the forum, it was my first post.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Also, many first time posters join this forum because they have a problem of some sort. It's how I found the forum, it was my first post.



And some stay...unless their first post is about breeding and those ones never do return.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

HowClever said:


> Certainly is. He doesn't have fat rolls anymore


Girl, he looks amazing! Wow. What a difference! Just diet or is he working now?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> It's how I found the forum, it was my first post.


I am glad you found the forum  What would we of done without you??? Oh yeah......we wouldn't of had to buy expensive locks and boxes to keep our carrots safe..that's one thing for sure....


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Girl, he looks amazing! Wow. What a difference! Just diet or is he working now?


 Thank you very much. 

That is just from a strictly controlled diet. I've been a bit slack over the winter,but now that the better weather has rolled around he will start working soon. Get some muscle on him!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think we need a before and after thread. You need more credit for this! I give you a gold star!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I think we need a before and after thread. You need more credit for this! I give you a gold star!


Awww shucks Cori! You're making me feel all special! 

Will try and dig up some photos to show his progression and post a thread, just for you, haha


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

mieventer said:


> i am glad you found the forum  what would we of done without you??? Oh yeah......we wouldn't of had to buy expensive locks and boxes to keep our carrots safe..that's one thing for sure....


*
and where is my percy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HowClever said:


> Awww shucks Cori! You're making me feel all special!
> 
> Will try and dig up some photos to show his progression and post a thread, just for you, haha


Can not wait!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The only thing I don't understand about this post is : why are there no photos? When one of my horses get hurt, I take photos from day one to watch progression. Have never heard of a vet talking about maggots, if the wound is open, draining and bloody it will get maggots of its own very quickly.
Yes damage can get done really really fast, but for the bone to rot off, it takes some time. Gangrene rots the flesh and then through the bone, it happens fairly quickly once the process starts, but the bone does not drop off in a matter of hours, it takes days and days. My biggest question is if this is true, and it happened like the OP said there would still have been odor coming off the rotting flesh and tail long before the bone actually rotted through. Why did the OP or her friend not smell it? When someone brings a horse into the clinic and the wound has been septic for a few days, you can SMELL it standing well away from the animal. Same as a dog, you can smell the rotting flesh.
I think there is something suspicious about this post. BUT, if it is true and the owner does not want to deal with it so she doesn't hear bad news, then give the horse to someone who will take care of it and treat it. If the bone is exposed and tendons showing, this horse is in horrible pain and the bone being exposed will have already set infection into the horses bloodstream. IF it is a true scenerio, then this horse is in alot of trouble and will die a slow death to blood poisoning and infection if not treated immediately with the very least IV antibiotics and such.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

We dock our lamb's tails and wether the males via bands (specially designed for the purpose, and applied with a special tool)... takes between 2-5 days for the tails to fall off, in most cases.... not weeks. There's no smell, no rot, no infection either - the tail (or balls) deaded and fall off.... so I can certainly see how it might happen to a horse too. 

What worries me about the OP's post is that this horse DOES have infection, and that infection is going untreated. 

That said, the OP needs to get her friend to get the vet OUT to see the horse asap if she hasn't already... not just consult with him. There is some advice which can be passed along via forums, this is not one of those situations. Get this horse help NOW (preferably a long time ago... but no time like the present to "fix" an error of judgement). If she doesn't like what this vet has suggested for treatment, call another, and do it PRONTO!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> First of all, arrested? Really? For making a mistake? I have a mare that is permanently lame because I left a pile of left over siding next to the barn, outside the horses turnout area, not where they live. Should I be arrested?
> 
> Also, many first time posters join this forum because they have a problem of some sort. It's how I found the forum, it was my first post.


Unless I'm mistaken, I believe she was referring to the horse possibly receiving less-than-adequate veterinary care, in which case I agree. *HowClever* made sure her pony was seen right away, and continued with treatment until the wound was healed. The OP is describing a badly infected wound, and if said infection sets into the bone, the pony is in for a fight. 
Mistakes happen. Everyone understands that. But if the pony hasn't received vet care, then yes I would be wondering why AC hasn't been called. Same if you or anyone else here hadn't tended to their horse's wounds [ this wound is bone-deep, it is serious, and has a high chance of life-threatening infection ] and they had gotten horribly infected, and still they didn't react.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, it's time to cool down. First of all, OP stated it's not her horse, but the friend's. Second, I agree we all do silly mistakes we want to kick us for them. Noone is perfect. The vet attention was sought, and very likely vet WAS there - she may not know all details. When things go crazy - they are just go crazy. As for pics... Well... I didn't have good camera till couple years ago, I still don't have camcorder, and got phone with camera just last year.


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Actually...
> 
> I know someone that had an arab that put their tail in a tail bag. They were new horse owners and did not know that the tail bag get's tied below the tail bone. The tied it onto the actual tail bone. They tied it tight so it wouldn't come off. It was not on their for weeks. But it was on for long enough to kill the tail. This is an arab with no tail. They little girl that owns it loves the horse and takes excellent care of it, they made a mistake and lost their horses tail over it.
> 
> A vet needs to be called in order to provide some antibiotics and directions on care. But it does happen. I've seen it.


Thank you thank you thank you! I was getting so depressed with all the negative comments on here! I appreciate you sharing. I was just looking for help for my friend because she has always been there for me.

The vet WAS called. Right away, in fact. The maggots are an old remedy for surface infection. The maggots are released onto the infected skin and eat away the infection. Teddy IS on antibiotics so that the infection does not get worse.

The ONLY thing I asked was if anyone knew anything about the best way to care for the exposed, infected skin.

Thanks to those of you who were nice enough to give kind words.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ophelia, once you get the minimum number of posts (I think it is 5) you might want to send How Clever a PM. She did a great job with her ponies lost tail.


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> How, in any way shape or form, is this funny?
> 
> This is a previous thread that shows this is NOT impossible...
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-send-your-positive-thoughts-my-52795/page5/
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2010)

HowClever said:


> Yep, that's me. Believe me when I say I still kick myself.
> 
> Nippa was seen by a vet ASAP and immediately put on a long course of antibiotics. His stump was cleaned with betadine regularly until it was fully healed over.
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you. I needed to know what type of antibiotic treatment/spray/gel to use. I will let my friend know. I can't tell you how happy I am that you posted. Thank you to you and your beautiful pony!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

*Ophelia*, your OP in this thread led many of us to believe that a proper veterinary exam had not been preformed, and that the pony's owner was not doing a whole lot to help the pony in this situation. You described an ugly wound that sounded heavily infected and untreated. Private Messaging *HowClever* would be a brilliant idea, she will be able to talk you through exactly what she did, what her vet suggested, and how things progressed. Giving all the information right away will help you in the future- i.e. describing what the vet said, and what the pony's treatment has been so far. This is not just a little nick, this is a serious injury that needs veterinary intervention, and is above the scope of most of the members here just _because_ of the severity of the injury.


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Ophelia, once you get the minimum number of posts (I think it is 5) you might want to send How Clever a PM. She did a great job with her ponies lost tail.



I will do that. Thank you.


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2010)

I do apologize. I should have said that the vet was called right away and the horse put on antibiotics.

I do not own horses. This is my friend's horse. I would love to own one or more of my own as I have been riding since I was a kid. I do not have the time or money to be able to do so at this point.

That said- I again would like to thank those of you for your kind words and helpful statements. I am not a troll, I do get the reference, I am an adult with a good job and I am just seeking some advice about dressing or not dressing the nub. I will send a PM to HowClever. I am so sad that this has happened before to someone but grateful I might be able to get some great advice, which was what I was looking for.

Thanks again to those of you who were helpful. I was in tears reading the replies and how harsh some of you could be. ESPECIALLY to someone asking for help. It takes all kinds of people to make up the world, I guess.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

And to that I say... Welcome to the forum! For the most part, we are a friendly and open community. I'm glad it was you asking the questions rather than your friend with the initial responses you recieved, but I sincerely hope you stick around because it can be a great place for learning and just hanging out, horse owner or not!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Ophelia said:


> I do apologize. I should have said that the vet was called right away and the horse put on antibiotics.
> 
> I do not own horses. This is my friend's horse. I would love to own one or more of my own as I have been riding since I was a kid. I do not have the time or money to be able to do so at this point.
> 
> ...


*Ophelia*, I am fairly certain that one of my posts wasn't terribly nice, and I apologize. Please understand that a lot of us work with, or have worked with, rescue cases in which horrible injuries are left untreated, which get horrible infections, and not all horses survive. When I hear of a bad injury with infection and no talk of vets, I get upset, because I've seen what can happen, and it isn't too far-fetched for people to not want to spend money on a vet, and leave the horse to 'heal on its own.' 
I personally made an assumption based off of the OP not mentioning current veterinary intervention, and saw red. You described a bad injury that sounded to be pretty well infected already, and didn't mention treatments that the pony was on. As the old saying goes, I made an assumption, and I know for sure I made myself out to be an ***. I am glad the pony is being treated, and I wish you, the pony's owner, and the pony all the best and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So glad you were able to read past the bad posts and get the information you need (even if that is just to PM someone).


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, welcome to the forum, glad that the horse was able to recieve the help needed! But ah - *don't trust Farmpony ...........with your carrots*, I do say....please protect them.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I too, apologize. I did not understand what you meant in your original post and took it to mean that your friend had not sought help for fear of bad news.

Mea Culpa


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2010)

I am glad I read through the awful posts as well. I see that this has happened to others and I am glad for the fact I have something constructive to share with my friend. (Who, by the way, TAKES IN hurt and damaged horses to care and nurse back to health. She has been doing so for a very long time.)

Thanks again for those of you with kind words and helpful suggestions.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Yes, welcome to the forum, glad that the horse was able to recieve the help needed! But ah - *don't trust Farmpony ...........with your carrots*, I do say....please protect them.


*RUDE! Rude rude rude!!!!*


_Do tell me, where are your carrots hidden my little pretty???? *I will find them!*_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to get a search party out for *PERCY!!!*


I have been robbed quite a few time thus far Farmpony....*rubs chin* hmmmmmmmm........don't make me throw water on you!! *shakes fist in air*

Where's Farmpony??!! OH!! THERE SHE IS! Stealing another carrot!











*RUN CARROTS!! RUN!!! RUN LIKE THE WIND!!! SHE IS COMING AFTER YOU!! RUN!!!!*


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Too funny! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

lol oh poor farmpony ,i havent been on the forum very long and i have seen some people post some pretty rude comments but for the most part everyone is so nice and willing to help  welcome to the forum and i hope ur friends horse's tail gets better soon


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i didn't read the whole thing as i assume it's a troll but i'll go back and read it all in awhile. i just want that maggots are a GOOD thing!!! and are even used in hospitals. they rid the body of old, decayin, and dead flesh. and they wont eat the healthy stuff.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> Have never heard of a vet talking about maggots, if the wound is open, draining and bloody it will get maggots of its own very quickly.
> Yes damage can get done really really fast, but for the bone to rot off, it takes some time. Gangrene rots the flesh and then through the bone, it happens fairly quickly once the process starts, but the bone does not drop off in a matter of hours, it takes days and days.


The big difference between maggot therapy and flys getting to it is that the flys will have landed on faeces and god only knows what else. They introduce infection and bacteria just by landing on the surface. Themaggots used in Maggot therapy have never been near poo, no fly's are anywhere near the injury.
This was my arm after maggot therapy, I don't have any before shots as they were more concerned with my head injury at the time. despite having the wound scrubbed out with a nail brush, all the visable muck picked out with tweezers etc there was still crap in it from the surface I skidded along and it got infected. Hence the maggots









As for the tail. Once you cut off blood supply the flesh will die within an hour. The tail can and will drop off within a matter of days as the supporting structures have died. It isnt gangrene that does it, gangrene is something else entirely. It doesnt rot through the bone what normaly happens is that the flesh below the restriction dies, then the tailbreaks off between the vertibrae.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Faye, that one look scary! Do you have scars left on hand or they are all disappearing? I had my face cut so bad the face surgeon had to work on it, still have scar there after several years. Hmmm.... may be time to try maggots....


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

How do you think the draft horses lose their tails if the breeder doesn't want to have them docked surgically? They band them. I saw a newborn Clyde with his tail banded. I asked if the band were removed if the tail could be saved. Breeder said no... it had been in place just under 48 hours and he said that the tail would still fall off....


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

This particular post may be a troll, but a similar thing did happen to a friend of mine. The horse was being shipped from the UK to Spain. The shippers bandaged the horse's tail and left it on for several days. The horse's tail was sore and infected when it reached my friend. It was given immediate veterinary treatment, but the tail did die and was amputated. Once the stump was healed, loads of us sent tail combings to another member of the group, I think she was a theatre costumier, and she made a false tail for the horse to help it keep flies off. It was a really horrible experience, but the whole thing took weeks.

If OP is for real, then it is vet, vet and more vet. If you get infection in bone and leave it untreated, your horse will die.


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry, didn't read the whole thread, and can't seem to edit the post. So apologies for the troll reference. After reading the whole thread, I realise the tail must have been already dead when the horse reached my friend, it was the falling off process that took the time! I knew there was a good reason I don't use tail bandages....

BTW, how do you people get so many carrots?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> We dock our lamb's tails and wether the males via bands (specially designed for the purpose, and applied with a special tool)... takes between 2-5 days for the tails to fall off, in most cases.... not weeks. There's no smell, no rot, no infection either - the tail (or balls) deaded and fall off.... so I can certainly see how it might happen to a horse too.
> 
> What worries me about the OP's post is that this horse DOES have infection, and that infection is going untreated.
> 
> That said, the OP needs to get her friend to get the vet OUT to see the horse asap if she hasn't already... not just consult with him. There is some advice which can be passed along via forums, this is not one of those situations. Get this horse help NOW (preferably a long time ago... but no time like the present to "fix" an error of judgement). If she doesn't like what this vet has suggested for treatment, call another, and do it PRONTO!


We banded our goats and sheep too (wethering, and tails for sheep), but it never happened in 2-5 days...more like atleast 2 weeks...but we waited until a little while after birth though too, to ensure the males had "dropped" fully, so that may have made a difference. not sure though. We've banded goat's horns too, and I think that would be more comparable to a horse having his tail 'banded', and that took no less than 3 weeks to complete the process. 

I guess it really depends on just how taught the band was on the horse's tail...I honestly can't see a little guy getting it so tight that it cut the tail off that quickly. So many of the details don't add up, when you think about it. I just hope that the owner has gotten a vet that will come out and actually see the horse; I can't imagine pain he's got to be in, especially if he had any kind of infection IN the bone ATM. :-(


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> We dock our lamb's tails and wether the males via bands (specially designed for the purpose, and applied with a special tool)... takes between 2-5 days for the tails to fall off, in most cases.... not weeks. There's no smell, no rot, no infection either - the tail (or balls) deaded and fall off.... so I can certainly see how it might happen to a horse too.


Thats exactly what I was thinking. We band tails and the lambs are happy as larry running around and playing the whole time - No rotting, no obvious injury. It takes between a few days to a few weeks.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Faye, that one look scary! Do you have scars left on hand or they are all disappearing? I had my face cut so bad the face surgeon had to work on it, still have scar there after several years. Hmmm.... may be time to try maggots....


Yes I have extensive scarring on my arm from it, I'm just greatful that I didnt have to have skin grafts or major surgery on it.
That was a gravel rash I obtained when a horse jumped out of the school, summersaulted and landed on top of me. THe surface outside of the school was broken up tarmac and it got quite deep.


----------



## shakenbake (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow.....

I think I just killed a good 20 minutes reading through all that - AND I learnt something! I'm so glad I had an experienced person do the tail bandage and bag for my first show... And now doubt I'll ever do it for sheer fear!

On the case of the maggots - as sick as it sounds, I think I'd be happier to use maggots on myself opposed to some treatments out there full of chemicals of which I am sensitive too... So, if I'd use it on myself I could see myself using it on my horses should the need ever arise (which I prey to god it doesn't)...

Ophelia - I hope your friends horse will be fine and that the person who banded the tail has been told about it and the repercussions- so they don't go doing it again... I'd hate to think they are still banding tails...

I think the angry posts just show the amount of passion that people have to protect these beautiful creatures, like an automatic 'angry see red' response before asking more questions... But I will comment - those of you that apologised - well done for being humble and admitting your mistake - that takes guts!

Perhaps we have all learnt to ask more questions before assuming things...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

shakenbake said:


> Wow.....
> 
> I think I just killed a good 20 minutes reading through all that - AND I learnt something! I'm so glad I had an experienced person do the tail bandage and bag for my first show... And now doubt I'll ever do it for sheer fear!


I used to be afraid too but now I keep my horses tail bagged up. You just always have to remember...never ever ever get the tail bone/skin itself, only bag, band, etc the hair...should be about 8 or more inches past the base of the tail.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

WickedNag said:


> How do you think the draft horses lose their tails if the breeder doesn't want to have them docked surgically? They band them. I saw a newborn Clyde with his tail banded. I asked if the band were removed if the tail could be saved. Breeder said no... it had been in place just under 48 hours and he said that the tail would still fall off....


Actually that's how my former BO (who mostly had beef at the farm) castrated the babies: they just applied the tight band band over the male parts.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I used to be afraid too but now I keep my horses tail bagged up. *You just always have to remember...never ever ever get the tail bone/skin itself, only bag, band, etc the hair...should be about 8 or more inches past the base of the tail.*


Actually I didn't know about that too (I never applied the bag). I knew you don't want to band anything tight to cut the oxygen delivery, but I agree it's not something everyone is taught.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

But you have to remember when banding tails or testicles on sheep, calves, etc they are young and the tail is still more cartilage than bone, and the testicles are small. It is easy and simple, just like cutting tails on puppies, if you do it when the are 2 or 3 days old, there is very little pain and bleeding. But wait until they are weeks old and then the cartilage has become more dense and bone formation, so it is painful and lots harder to do. 
I still believe if this story is true then the horse was painful and the smell would be bad with flies etc because the bone would be more dense and lots more blood supply. When we cut draft tails on adult horses there is still alot of blood loss, even cutting between joints where you are not cutting the tail. In an adult horse, just willy nilly placing a band on the tail and not between joint spaces, it would take weeks for the bone to completely rot through.
We have had cats come into the clinic with rubber bands applied to the leg by bratty kids, even on for one or two days the smell is awful and the drainage is alot and it hasn't even started through the bone. Sure it will eventually die and the bone will die and fall off, but not without smell and drainage.
Haven't any of you watched animal planet and seen what dogs look like with a collar that has grown into it s neck or a rubber band placed around a leg or neck. It smells and drains, doesn't just dry up and fall off in a matter of days, not on an adult animal with full blood supply and hard bone.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Either my brother or one of his friends wrapped a rubber band around my mother's poodle's tail back when we were kids. The poor girl kept biting at her tail and chewing on it frantically. Mom thought at first it was fleas, because when she looked closer, all she could see was raw flesh - it had swelled up and covered the rubber band. She took the poodle to the vet the next day - which is when the rubber band was discovered. 

Poodle did not lose her tail, but then the rubber band may not have been tight enough for that. But it was raw and nasty looking for weeks after that. And that sweet little poodle never voluntarily go near my brother and his friends after that.


----------



## shakenbake (Jan 25, 2010)

WyomingGrandma... Did you read the other thread by the person that accidently did it with a wrap... it was unknown until it fell off.... Then you get the smell after... Being hairy you probably wounldn't notice swelling staright away, and others noted it can happen in a matter of hours... Then cos the tail is dead, just falls off later - even after the pressure removed...

I think it's true... Scarily true...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

yep, read the other posts in fact all of them. Just telling of my experience with tails and dying and dropping off.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

One of my mini mares recently lost the very tip of her tail. I have no idea how. I only braid/wrap tails when they're about to give birth, and when I do, no bands or anything above the tail bone, and while I do put vet wrap on the whole thing when theyr'e going into labor, it's very loose... anyhow, this was 5 months after foaling, so that couldn't have been the reason anyhow? It was very odd, just came off, just the end of it... no infection, no problems, doesn't bother her, and since it's the tip only, you can't tell without parting the hair and looking for it. Just so odd!


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

I wanted to thank HowClever for having the guts to admit she did this. I hate to say it, but I did it to my mare. I'm so upset. I love her. I would never purposely hurt her. I am absolutely mortified, heartbroken, ashamed! She hasn't really healed yet. The tail hasn't fallen off. I have some pictures, but they are very gruesome and unsettling.

Long story short, I bought my first horse in over 30 years January 2018. We moved to a new barn in early 2019. That summer, I noticed all the pretty show Arabs with their tails bound up in tail bags. I thought that was neat, and attempted to duplicate. Nobody showed me how to tie it correctly. Not the vet, the owners, my trainer, or the other boarders. I did not look it up on the internet. I don't know WHY it never occurred to me that I was tying the tail bag incorrectly. We didn't use them in the 80s. I couldn't see the tail bone under the hair, so it wasn't like if I did it to my kid's finger or something. 

My sweet mare never complained, or acted like it bothered her or hurt her at all. One day, the tail hair started falling out. I thought that's odd. Then I looked at the actual tail bone. OMG I thought I would die from the shame. It was so ugly! Vet said keep it clean. Neosporin. Quit playing with it. That was months ago. Now her tail is ugly and scabby. About half the hair fell out. I think I killed the end of her tail - last couple vertebrae. But it hasn't actually fallen off. I almost wonder if it should be amputated? I don't see or smell gangrene. Trainer says leave it alone. 

I feel so horrible. I don't even want to use the vet who looked at it because he and his assistant treated me so badly. I already feel horrible. Did not need their help on that! Do I feel stupid? Yeah! So please help me learn. This sucks so royally. 



HowClever said:


> Yep, that's me. Believe me when I say I still kick myself.
> 
> Nippa was seen by a vet ASAP and immediately put on a long course of antibiotics. His stump was cleaned with betadine regularly until it was fully healed over.
> 
> ...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There was a girl that showed an Arab in the same shows I rode in. Her dad put the tail bag on her horse to protect his tail and tied it where the bone is and that horses tail fell off as well. Believe it or not it this isn't a rare thing. It happens. It is awful for the owner and obviously the horse but it's not something that hasn't happened before.

I don't know about the infection or the bone infection or what extent the injury is but sometimes you miss things. It doesn't mean you don't love your horse. It means you missed something and I can promise you, your friend will never miss something like that again, nor will she make that mistake.


----------



## VanessaWolf (Apr 9, 2020)

Wow I had no idea that this could happen.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I too have known it happen, not with tail bags but to tight tail bandages. 

One case the horse did loose its tail, the second the horse lost all the hair on the dock and it never grew again.

As for maggots they are used often. Maggots eat necrotic flesh so anything rotting gets gobbled up. Once that has removed so are the maggots. If they aren't then they will eat clean flesh.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

farmpony84 said:


> There was a girl that showed an Arab in the same shows I rode in. Her dad put the tail bag on her horse to protect his tail and tied it where the bone is and that horses tail fell off as well. Believe it or not it this isn't a rare thing. It happens. It is awful for the owner and obviously the horse but it's not something that hasn't happened before.


It must just be a case of not knowing better. As soon as a tail bag/braiding/wrapping tails was mentioned by a novice/someone unknown around my 4h leaders or Arabian trainer or even my BO, there was always a reminder of this exact thing happening. I would even say that as a little girl taking weekly lessons and wanting to just braid the lesson horses tail it would be said as a reminder.

If there is a reason to use a tail bag, it must be tied into the tail hair.

If there is a reason to wrap the tail bone, it must done loosely as to not cut off blood supply.

If there is a reason to braid the length of the tail, never put the band around the tail bone or even snugged up close to it.

Once the mistake is made, I'm willing to bet the person or anyone that knows the person or sees the horse will never make that mistake again.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

So often these horrific mistakes are made because more and more it seems people get horses without learning the very basics. It was taught to us from an early age as to how to apply bandages without doing any harm. 

To compound this to few people are willing to offer advice on the matter.


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes, and my girl is an Arab also. Her tail was so beautiful! I loved caring for it. When we moved to a show barn, I saw the other boarder's horses with the nylon tie-on tail bag. I asked around for help, but wasn't able to nail anybody down. So I winged it and lost. I wish I could tell you any reason why it never dawned on me not to tie the bag on the tail bone. I feel so awful. I am way WAY too old for this...but I guess not. At any rate, NO, I will never do that again. I wish the websites that sell these tail bags would put instructions in the description, or "how to use", because as much as it would seem a no-brainer, it does happen.

Yesterday I had the vet out. He X-rayed her tail. The bone is not infected, but there is damage to the flesh. It is just taking a really long time healing (this has gone on since the end of last summer). So he prescribed a spray which I will use for a week. If no noticeable improvement, he will suggest other options. But the absolute worst case scenario - infection - has been abated. Now if I can just keep her from rubbing that tail! She's been on stall rest due to popped splint. She is already a hot horse. She's adorable and I love her spirit! But she needs to chill out or we could have a whole mess of other problems.

Please send us good thoughts.



farmpony84 said:


> There was a girl that showed an Arab in the same shows I rode in. Her dad put the tail bag on her horse to protect his tail and tied it where the bone is and that horses tail fell off as well. Believe it or not it this isn't a rare thing. It happens. It is awful for the owner and obviously the horse but it's not something that hasn't happened before.
> 
> I don't know about the infection or the bone infection or what extent the injury is but sometimes you miss things. It doesn't mean you don't love your horse. It means you missed something and I can promise you, your friend will never miss something like that again, nor will she make that mistake.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

KirklandMom said:


> Yes, and my girl is an Arab also. Her tail was so beautiful! I loved caring for it. When we moved to a show barn, I saw the other boarder's horses with the nylon tie-on tail bag. I asked around for help, but wasn't able to nail anybody down. So I winged it and lost. I wish I could tell you any reason why it never dawned on me not to tie the bag on the tail bone. I feel so awful. I am way WAY too old for this...but I guess not. At any rate, NO, I will never do that again. I wish the websites that sell these tail bags would put instructions in the description, or "how to use", because as much as it would seem a no-brainer, it does happen.
> 
> Yesterday I had the vet out. He X-rayed her tail. The bone is not infected, but there is damage to the flesh. It is just taking a really long time healing (this has gone on since the end of last summer). So he prescribed a spray which I will use for a week. If no noticeable improvement, he will suggest other options. But the absolute worst case scenario - infection - has been abated. Now if I can just keep her from rubbing that tail! She's been on stall rest due to popped splint. She is already a hot horse. She's adorable and I love her spirit! But she needs to chill out or we could have a whole mess of other problems.
> 
> Please send us good thoughts.


I can't tell you how many times I asked for help in show barns and had the same response. I used to think it was because they were snobby or didn't want to share info but now I think it's because people either don't know as much as one would think (because the trainer or the grooms do it all and they do the riding) or because they don't want to be held accountable. Either way - you just have to do the best you can. It's all you can do.

You'll have to look into fly sheets for her and remember - Arabs can't use tail extensions so when you show - go with that stump and be proud of your horses little pixie cut!


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Everyone at our barn is very nice. I don't think even the high-level showers are snobby! And my girl so far has not lost her tail. But I did damage it, and it is still possible. We are treating the wound with that spray I mentioned, and will know more in a week. If we end up with a stump, you're darn right I will go with the stump! I loathe the idea of being someone's cautionary tale (tail?)! But it is what it is. Maybe if I am brave enough to take ownership of my mistake I can help others. That's all I've got at the moment! Thank you for being kind and supportive. It means a lot to me. 



farmpony84 said:


> I can't tell you how many times I asked for help in show barns and had the same response. I used to think it was because they were snobby or didn't want to share info but now I think it's because people either don't know as much as one would think (because the trainer or the grooms do it all and they do the riding) or because they don't want to be held accountable. Either way - you just have to do the best you can. It's all you can do.
> 
> You'll have to look into fly sheets for her and remember - Arabs can't use tail extensions so when you show - go with that stump and be proud of your horses little pixie cut!


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Oh - sorry I forgot to add - she does not do well in fly sheets. I have a lovely wardrobe for her, but she gets such bad bald spots on her shoulders. I put shoulder guards on 8 months out of the year, but the hot months the best I can do is douse her with fly spray. I go between the eco-friendly one I like and the nasty chemical one I hate but feel like it works. I use that one sparingly. She does fine with fly masks, so at least there's that! She is a cottony gray, super sensitive to absolutely everything. I have the time and the money, so it may as well be me! I love her dearly. 

When I make mistakes, I beat myself up pretty badly. I have to remind myself that: 1) I made a mistake and that isn't the same as purposely hurting her. 2) I do love her and I am learning as quickly as I can. 3) She was for sale nearly two years before I bought her. If not me, then who? Maybe there are better owners out there, but they weren't buying. So I better get over the shame of my errors and move on.



farmpony84 said:


> I can't tell you how many times I asked for help in show barns and had the same response. I used to think it was because they were snobby or didn't want to share info but now I think it's because people either don't know as much as one would think (because the trainer or the grooms do it all and they do the riding) or because they don't want to be held accountable. Either way - you just have to do the best you can. It's all you can do.
> 
> You'll have to look into fly sheets for her and remember - Arabs can't use tail extensions so when you show - go with that stump and be proud of your horses little pixie cut!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

KirklandMom said:


> Oh - sorry I forgot to add - she does not do well in fly sheets. I have a lovely wardrobe for her, but she gets such bad bald spots on her shoulders. I put shoulder guards on 8 months out of the year, but the hot months the best I can do is douse her with fly spray. I go between the eco-friendly one I like and the nasty chemical one I hate but feel like it works. I use that one sparingly. She does fine with fly masks, so at least there's that! She is a cottony gray, super sensitive to absolutely everything. I have the time and the money, so it may as well be me! I love her dearly.



If there is any tail hail left long enough to braid, you can braid a piece of baling twine into it to act as a fake tail for swishing away flies. This is commonly done when tails are tied up with vet wrap (very common in the Arab circuit where I used to show).


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Yep, I hear you! I have to remind myself that there are no laws or licensing requirements for people to get pregnant and raise children either. But somehow I managed that and I suppose they will too. Sometimes the only option is to jump in. I am honest, kind, caring, willing, and I love her. I have the time and the money. All things considered, that's a good start. Maybe not ideal...but here we are. And I'm not entirely inexperienced. I did own horses growing up. I part-time leased for about six months. I took lessons, and now that I have her I continue to take lessons at our new barn. So I am doing the leg work. Even experienced people make mistakes.

It would have been nice if I had someone show me - especially my trainer. I would have appreciated that. Or if anyone at the barn had noticed I tied it wrong and pointed that out. Ultimately, it's my mistake and I have to own it. I don't know what else to do.




Foxhunter said:


> So often these horrific mistakes are made because more and more it seems people get horses without learning the very basics. It was taught to us from an early age as to how to apply bandages without doing any harm.
> 
> To compound this to few people are willing to offer advice on the matter.


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

She had her tail wrapped in vet wrap when I bought her, and I did that for the first year and a half I owned her. It wasn't until we moved to the new barn that I saw everyone with tail bags. She still has not lost the tail, but it is a possibility if the wound does not heal. I honestly thought it was a goner until the vet X-rayed it. 

She will still have some tail left, even if the last 2-3 vertebrae end up having to be amputated. So I can take your advice, but I can't do anything to the tail yet. It is ugly and I am so embarrassed.  My poor girl. She's such a sweetie. She didn't deserve that.



ClearDonkey said:


> If there is any tail hail left long enough to braid, you can braid a piece of baling twine into it to act as a fake tail for swishing away flies. This is commonly done when tails are tied up with vet wrap (very common in the Arab circuit where I used to show).


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

bone infections are very difficult to cure and often lead to the long suffering and then death of the horse. Not funny, if real, and if real, the owner is not only negligent for not noticing it but triply for not treating it. 

The whole thing kind of makes me sick, at a time when nobody needs extra of that.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

KirklandMom said:


> She had her tail wrapped in vet wrap when I bought her, and I did that for the first year and a half I owned her. It wasn't until we moved to the new barn that I saw everyone with tail bags. She still has not lost the tail, but it is a possibility if the wound does not heal. I honestly thought it was a goner until the vet X-rayed it.
> 
> She will still have some tail left, even if the last 2-3 vertebrae end up having to be amputated. So I can take your advice, but I can't do anything to the tail yet. It is ugly and I am so embarrassed.  My poor girl. She's such a sweetie. She didn't deserve that.



There is very much so a reason why people choose to wrap their tails over using a tail bag.

I consider a tail bag very much temporary - more so than a wrapped tail. A successful tail wrap will stay in for a couple of weeks, and protect the tail. A tail bag will help keep a tail clean, but as for protecting it and encouraging growth, not so much. I have only kept tail bags on overnight before a show, to protect my light-tailed horse. Much longer than that runs the risk of them swatting the bagged tail onto something, getting it snagged, and ripping out their tail hair. Not ideal if you are trying to grow a tail out.

I would be willing to bet that anyone that shows on the Arab circuits and has a horse with a dragging tail uses a tail wrap over a tail bag. 

I really hope that your horse doesn't loose her tail, and hopefully you can go back to wrapping it and get a beautiful tail out of it. 

I don't think you are a bad owner, but remember, it is free to Google things or post here on things that you might not know or may have forgotten. I would say everyone on here would prefer to answer a silly question over hearing that you or your horse got hurt.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

KirklandMom said:


> Yep, I hear you! I have to remind myself that there are no laws or licensing requirements for people to get pregnant and raise children either. But somehow I managed that and I suppose they will too. Sometimes the only option is to jump in. I am honest, kind, caring, willing, and I love her. I have the time and the money. All things considered, that's a good start. Maybe not ideal...but here we are. And I'm not entirely inexperienced. I did own horses growing up. I part-time leased for about six months. I took lessons, and now that I have her I continue to take lessons at our new barn. So I am doing the leg work. Even experienced people make mistakes.
> 
> It would have been nice if I had someone show me - especially my trainer. I would have appreciated that. Or if anyone at the barn had noticed I tied it wrong and pointed that out. Ultimately, it's my mistake and I have to own it. I don't know what else to do.


Believe me, we experienced ones have all made some serious mistakes in our time! 

The Pony Club was started way back to educate children on not only riding but also tone care to their animals. Of course many people now do not start riding until later in life. Locally we had a Riding Club for adults which had many events to help people learn. Demonstrations, fun rides and competitions were all very well attended. 

One winter evening, and it was wet and cold, I had about a dozen horses and ponies tied in the indoor arena, each was for a different purpose. Bandaging on two or three, medical bandaging, boot fitting, clipping, tack fitting, rugging (blankets) mane pulling, plaiting et al. We didn't think many would turn out but there were so many we had to hold other sessions. 

This sort of event would be of interest to many I am sure.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@KirklandMom FWIW this thread has really taught me something. I'm not the sort of person who would tend to do fancy stuff with my horses' tails anyways, but I never would have thought that wrapping tails could lead to all of this. I will never, ever, ever do anything to my horses' tails, aside from brushing and trimming. Ever.


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Yep, and we did 4H but it's 35 years ago so I may have forgotten something...LOL...! Now that I am older I have some physical issues also. I have a trainer four days a week. That's about as much as I am able to do at the moment. The event you held sounds really fun! I would have liked to do that before buying. Mostly I just ask my trainer. We went through a few trainers before we found this one, and we've been with her since Feb '19. She's pretty good about teaching me things and answering my questions, but she is EXCELLENT working with my mare! With the tail bag thing, she just sort of blew me off. I feel more comfortable with her lately, like if I'm not understanding something I have to assert myself so she knows this is important to me. We've gone over so much. Basic ground work, grooming, medical care, and equitation. 

I remember lots of things, but I couldn't tell you what I have forgotten over the years. So we started at the absolute first level of everything. There are 13 year olds at this barn whose advice I ask because they're smart little cookies and they are more current! Many things have changed since 1985. Surprise! No more hopping on bareback, no helmet, tennis shoes, and booking around the neighborhood. Sighs. I've learned a lot the past few years! Just didn't want to learn anything the hard way. Or at least I didn't want my pretty girl to suffer by my well meaning ignorance. Anyway. Thank you for being kind and supportive. We're back on track. 




Foxhunter said:


> Believe me, we experienced ones have all made some serious mistakes in our time!
> 
> The Pony Club was started way back to educate children on not only riding but also tone care to their animals. Of course many people now do not start riding until later in life. Locally we had a Riding Club for adults which had many events to help people learn. Demonstrations, fun rides and competitions were all very well attended.
> 
> ...


----------

